
How I went from zero to San Francisco software engineer in 12 months - smb06
https://qz.com/976882/how-do-i-learn-to-code-how-do-i-become-a-software-engineer/
======
tryitnow
I'm so sick and tired of articles like this that make no mention of how the
person financed themselves to do all of this.

I give the guy credit for teaching himself and hard work - but articles like
this just aren't newsworthy anymore. What would be newsworthy is if someone
laid out how they can do all this learning and continue to eat and have a roof
over their heads.

For the record, I went through a far less rigorous learning endeavor, but I
was later in my career and could survive on a nice severance package from my
prior job, so stuff like this can be done, but the picture he paints is
utterly incomplete without any mention of how he financed.

And if he's embarrassed because his parents kept him afloat during this time,
he shouldn't be. Parents pay for their kids to go to college, why should they
support their children in self-learning?

------
kneel
This is why I never want to do webdev.

Good god what an excruciating process just to get your foot in the door.

------
webninja
Total applications: 192 (including the 65 from 2016)

Total phone interviews: 17

Total take-home code challenges: 6

Total technical screens: 5

Total onsites: 3

Total offers: 1

Total time to offer: 6 weeks

Success Rate: 0.52%

Wow.

